# CODA’s 2012 Sedan will offer two mileage range options



## CHARGED EVs Magazine (Nov 14, 2011)

CODA Automotive announced yesterday that the 2012 CODA sedan, which is making its Detroit debut at this week’s North American International Auto Show, will offer two mileage range options... Newswire>


----------

